# Frog not eating much



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay, I am pretty sure my frog is getting worse. He was sitting there today sticking his tongue out onto the coco hut over and over (no bugs there that I could see).I posted a picture on here a week and a half ago to see if he was too skinny. I have been overfeeding so there are always extra fruit flies in the tank the next day. I also feed pinhead crickets but I have not seen this frog eat any. I will see him eat one or two fruit flies and then leave the area in the tank that I feed in. I didn't want to take him out of the tank after my last post because I did not want to give him more stress and also I have no extra tanks to move him to. I could get a critter cage but then I don't have too much control over them temp/humidity. Is there another food that might be easier for him to eat? I bought him from a pet shop since I didn't know any local breeders. Could he have a tongue abnormality? My other frog is doing great, nice and chubby.

Dawn

Click here for pictures of sick frog taken today


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

He could have worms. Try feeding him springtails and seperating him would probably be a good idea. I know a couple people will use termites to help frogs like that recover because if he only eats one, then he will get a lot of nutrition and eventually fatten up. You can get a fecal done to determine if he has worms or not by sending the poo to Dr Frye and you should contact Jon or Jennifer of Tincs.Com for more info on the termite thing. Good luck with him


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I am no expert, but, maybe he is stressed. That will definitely cause a total loss of apetite. maybe, give him an electrolyte bath or misting (pedialite, or electrolyze). One of my new auratus was not eating wll, because of the move I supposed. Then I dripped 2 drops of the frog electrolyze stuff from petsmart, and now He is all over the tank, and eats like mad. WEll, good luck
Ed


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

Needless to say, that frog is terribly emaciated. I, too, believe that this could be caused by either 1) worms, 2) stress or 3) both. A fecal test may be in order in this case. When a frog is in this bad of condition, I think that moving them into a different holding container can cause an adverse effect and possibly cause more stress to the frog. Since it's tankmate seems fat, happy, and healthy, I'd consider moving the healthy frog to a different holding container while you treat the one that's ill. This may give the frog a less-stressful situation since it's not in the presence of the other frog, while also leaving it in a familiar environment. True, if the problem is indeed worms or other parasites, keeping the sickly frog in it's present vivarium probably won't help it rid itself of these pests. However, since it's eating enough per day to sustain itself, I'd rather risk that possibility rather than causing your poor frog any more undue stress by moving it into another container. Maybe after a couple of weeks of peace and quiet with lots of springtails, dusted fruitflies, and no tankmate, he'll pull out of his hunger-strike. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

*Fecal test*

Thank you both for responding. I will try misting with the electrolyte mix. How diluted does it need to be? The frog is still active just not interested in food.

Where can I get the fecal study done? Is there anywhere local (Maryland) or someplace I can mail it to? What is the easiest way to obtain this? There is usually poop on the plants but I am not sure which frog it came from.

The only things that I have done different since I got them is change the fruit fly media and they had dusted food at the store but it was undusted for a week while I waited for my online order to come in. Could switching the brand of fruit fly media or dusting powder have added some stress or adverse effects?

Thanks again for all your help!

Dawn


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Any local vet will be able to get a fecal done, herp vet or not. You could also send it to Dr. Frye and he will do it. As far as the poop, it doesn't matter which frog they came from. If one frog has parasites, then so will the other. The skinny one just might have a higher parasite load. As for Electrolize, I posted a thread on it here and got some opinions:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=344&highlight=electrolize


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Dawn,
I'm not going to add my 2 cents since it would be the same as eveyone else has said. But since you are in MD if you need alternative foods I have l aot of termites. I'm in Columbia. Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

*Update*

Just to update everyone. The frogs had a unusually high amount of worms in there stool. I am not sure if they will make it or not. I will have the panacure on Monday.

The skinny one will only eat termites but I am almost out. I have springtails, rice flour beetles, and Golden Hydei coming in tomorrow so I hope he will eat one of those.

I need to make a quarantine tank and need some advice. What size should I do for 2 frogs or 1 frog (I might separate). What do you recommend as a substrate for a quarantine tank? I figure I will have to be stripping the tank quite frequently while I am treating them so they don't re-infest themselves. Any other pointers that you can give me?

Also is there anything that is safe to bleach and reuse after I tear down my 45 gallon viv? Stone, driftwood, etc. I wish there was some way I could treat the tank so I would not lose all my plants.

Thanks for all your advice,

Dawn


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Dawn,
I have more termites if you want more. I'll be back on Sun. night I'll call you.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Dawn - wow, you're lucky you have some help  That's really great of Mike to get termites. Poor little guy, I really hope he pulls through for you. It's great that he's eating the termites though and you had the fecal run on them. That's the kind of care they deserve. 

As far as the quarentine tank goes, I would use moist unbleached paper towels and change them every 3-5 days or when they start to get yucky looking from the dead flies. Also put a coco hut or plastic flower pot thats really clean on it's side along with some very clean pothos cuttings (NOT from the tank that you just took him out of). I use Sterilite boxes that I find at Walgreens, K-Mart, Wal-Mart or just about anywhere, they are cheap and you won't have to worry about coverining up ventalation holes to hold in humidity. 

As far as the tank goes... you can reuse the wood if you can soak it in a weak bleach solution for 24 hours and then clean water for another 24hrs, or until you can't smell the bleach at all. I'm paranoid about bleach and frogs but have used it and havn't had any problems with it...yet. Also baking the wood while it's still damp (after the soaking) in an oven at 375 for 30-40 minutes depending on the size and type of wood. I've never had to try to kill off worms before this is just what I use normally to sterilize wood before I put it in a terrarium. As far as the plants go, you may be out of luck, I've heard that they can carry parasites even after they are cleaned well, but if anyone else knows differently then hopefully they will speak up. Personally I wouldn't risk it especially if that little guy pulls through.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

I doubt you can do anything about the plants in the tank but like CF said, bleach the wood and bake it if you want to. I'm glad to hear that the termites worked out, the frogs really seem to enjoy them. Good luck again


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

Well I got two 2 1/2 gallon glass tanks to put them in ($8 each at Petsmart) and they came with glass lids.I picked two tanks because one frog eats better then the other which means he has a better chance of getting rid of the worms. I decided to stay away from the coco huts because I was afraid the worms could get to that. I bought some pre-molded caves that I should be able to clean easier. I will have to hunt for unbleached paper towels. I looked last weekend but didn't have any luck finding them. I will have to try one of the warehouse clubs like Sam's Club, Costco, or BJ's. 

I am very lucky to have someone local to help me out with the termites. Mike has been great about letting me vent to him as well. Thanks Mike!  

Derek at Flyculture.com has also been great by overnighting me food on Thursday so I can try some new foods with the finicky one. Dr. Frye ended up running the fecal for me and also overnighting me the meds. He was very quick. 

I don't know what I would have done without all the advice from everyone. Thanks again. I will update everyone on the status of the frogs as they get better.

Dawn


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

If you are looking for unbleached paper towels try a health food store.


-Tad


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I get mine at a health food store, just ask for unbleached paper towels, they are the brown kind they use in most public restrooms. If you dont find any I can send you some.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

Dawn - 

Just so you know, in a pinch until you can find the unbleached kind, you can use the regular kind of paper towel as long as it doesn't have prints on it. I've raised my babies on them and never had a problem. I just know it's better to use the unbleached. OR if you have Sphagnum moss you can use that, just use the clean stuff (i.e. not out of any other tank) and moisten it with distilled or spring water.

GOOD LUCK. Sounds like you're really on the right track and have a lot of the right help. Once you get those worms taken care of feed that frog until he's fat :wink:. So have you named him?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

I will try a health food store today. I am also changing my dusting from dendrocare to a 50/50 mix of herptivite & re-cal calcium w/ D3. I will definately feed them until they are fat. I have not named either of the frogs. I don't know what I would name them. 

Well time to finish setting up the quarantine tanks. The meds will either be here today or Monday. Should I feed them the first round of meds in the old tank then move them to the new tanks a few hours later? I don't want them to reinfest themselves. Any pointers?

Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Dawn,
Yes feed them in the tank prior to moving them. This will help elleviate some of the stress prior to the move. The frogs are also more likely to eat in their current tank. As far as feeding them in their new tank, you don't want to smother them with food from the start. Make sure they are eating in the new environment before adding more food. B/c adding too many food items when they are not ready to eat will just stress them out more. I'm in NJ for a wedding but I'll be back on Sun night let me know if they are eating the food you have and if you need termites.

Mike

I just want your frogs to get better, kind of like being a paramedic for frogs!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

*Update*

I gave the frogs the Panacur on Sunday. They have been lethargic since then. The Cobalt that I worry about more is eating springtails which is a plus. The only negative is that my springtail culture is in dirt so I cannot dust with Panacur. He still won't eat flies. Does anyone know if you can mix the Panacur powder with water and mist with it? Do you have recommendations on anything else that I can feed that is dustable and that can be ordered (not flies or crickets)? I will call Dr. Frye tomorrow to find out if I can mist with it but if anyone has done it or heard about it let me know.

Thanks,

Dawn


----------

